

A TV Anchor Tries to Gift Bitcoin On Air, Is Immediately Robbed - swamp40
http://gizmodo.com/a-tv-anchor-tries-to-gift-bitcoin-on-air-is-immediatel-1488636715?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
orasis
That's 1.0 technology for you. When will the fanboys admit that current
BitCoin is absolutely flawed for mainstream adoption? Please down vote me.

~~~
JamesArgo
He showed his private key on live television, this is hardly a typical
scenario.

~~~
bpicolo
The general consumer doesn't know a damn thing about private keys.

